# Disable google play staff picks



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

Not sure if anyone got this update yet, but the latest version of the Android TV home screen now comes with a giant box at the top titled "Google Play Staff Picks". Basically this is some kind of junk recommendation from Google which takes up half the screen and is useless to me. There doesn't seem to be any way in the regular settings to turn it off. Has anyone worked out, either through adb or otherwise how to turn this off so it doesn't junk up the home screen?


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

According to this


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/bravia/comments/i7r38r

You can uninstall updates to the system app Android TV Home. I have done this and it does indeed get ride of Google advertisement ( ie Google Play Staff Picks ). In order for this to work, you have to disable app auto-update and then manually updates apps that you want to update. It's a mess and really not a long term solution.


----------

